# Touchscreen for Mac?



## Prockamanisc (Feb 18, 2020)

Is there a touchscreen that would work with a Mac? And is there any specific application that I could use for programming something like shortcuts and hotkeys in Cubase? I would set it right below my monitor. I use Cubase along with iC Pro, but if there's something else that would work, I'd love to know.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 18, 2020)

The Slate Raven works with Cubase, I believe, and there are several iPad programs for programming hot keys if you don't need a full touchscreen monitor.

Also, there are ways to use an iPad as a remote monitor. I forget the details, because my iPad and macOS weren't up to it for some reason I forget.

Be aware that you have to position the touchscreen within reach to touch it, and that can create ergonomic issues.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 18, 2020)

For shortcuts and hot keys you can't beat Metagrid:
Metagrid


----------



## wbacer (Feb 18, 2020)

I use Duet (https://www.duetdisplay.com)
It mirrors your Mac desktop and works great for drawing cc curves on an iPad Pro using an iPencil.


----------



## 24dBFS (Feb 18, 2020)

Any touch screen will work on OSX as long as you have the drivers needed. Some manufacturers provide drivers for both platforms PC/Mac (my Samsung touch screen came with a CD with drivers for both). Nowadays more and more manufacturers don't bother since under Win10 the touch support is already built in and for Mac you can buy them from TouchBase (https://www.touch-base.com/drivers). There is also a free 7-day demo for you to try them out with your touch screen if you want to be sure everything is working as intended. As for the software I can't point you to anything else but https://www.14bitmidi.com but I might be biased since this is what I use on a daily basis  There is the SHERLOCK VST and WATSON VST, they differ only in size and you can test them both for free. Both are made strictly for Cubase and Nuendo and as of today over 6000 commands are available. All the built-in commands are there plus many more added by the developer (custom Logical Editors, Project Logical Editors etc.)
Let me know if you need any help with SHERLOCK or WATSON.
Cheers!


----------



## Prockamanisc (Feb 21, 2020)

Thanks for the responses, everyone. Sherlock is definitely the way I'm gonna go. Now I just need to find a monitor that's best for the space available on my desk, and I'll be good.


----------



## edgar_hsu (Mar 8, 2020)

Does SHERLOCK work well with VEP on slave PC via LAN?


----------



## 24dBFS (May 28, 2020)

edgar_hsu said:


> Does SHERLOCK work well with VEP on slave PC via LAN?



Yes, it does and in fact some of our clients are using it like that.
Cheers!
Karol Obara - 14bitMIDI


----------

